# Katie Price's Hair



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 5, 2008)

What recs would you give to achieve her look? when i curl it it goes too curly and when i use rollers it doesnt even curl/wave one bit really. Iv attatched lotss of pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any help would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanksssssss.x


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe try curling using a flat iron. Orrrr a large curling iron so you can make big loose curls near the ends of your hair.

I like the style of hers but I think I still like her better with blonde lol


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not expert but maybe her hair has been teased underneath at the top so it's bigger.


----------



## britty_bear (Jul 6, 2008)

her hair actually isnt curled. it just has a butt load of choppy layers. then you could probly flat iron it and use a pomade to create seperation between the layers and give shine. that what i see when i see her hair. i've never seen these photos tho. she looks amazing.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

yea ull need her cut 1st off! and it's probaly hard to achieve exactly without extentions.

but to get close, blow dry ur hair with a good volume mousse and a round brush focusing on ur roots by flipping ur head upside down.

then roll ur whole head in sections onto velcro rollers, hairspray allover and let them set for 15mins.

gently undo ur rollers and shake ur hair out/finger comb lightly. make a light side part in the front,tease ur roots and then backcomb. then hairspray lightly again!






 hth!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanksss everyonee x x


----------



## couturesista (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe if you blow out the hair  with a round brush and then back comb the crown,I think you will get the same results. Of course I think it would help even more if you had the same haircut. By the way she looks so much hotter with the dark hair than with the blonde!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 16, 2008)

..she is very oddly proportioned. 

First, I'd start off with a decent texturizing spray to create the piecey, undone look. I'd say use a large curling iron, like 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 and then pin the curls to your head while they're still hot with a bobby pin or clip. Mist your entire head with spray after you've finished your entire head, wait for hair to cool and then unclip.. And don't forget to tease the crown a ton.


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think she is wearing a ton of hair extensions, so that's what creates all the volume too...


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_..she is very oddly proportioned. _

 





 Yes, I do believe you are right about that.  And sadly, I think all of her proportion problems were entirely man-made.

Every time I see a picture of her, I always try to figure out what's wrong.  Something is just so off about her.  Chiclet teeth, plastic hair, tarantula lashes... where do I begin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I think she uses alot of extensions and possibly "rats"/hair fluffs in her hair to get it to stand at attention like that, on top of numerous products like wax to keep it from moving and silicone gloss to give it that high shine.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 27, 2008)

Nox, your comment is way too funny


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_..she is very oddly proportioned._

 
I know! I think she doesnt have a waist and her boobs are too big for her small body.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

everytime i watch her tv show shes usually wearing velcro rollers and her hair stylist uses tongs on some sections afterwards.
i love her


----------

